# Unable to install Firefox



## trs79 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD, I tried to install Firefox via:

`pkg_add -r firefox`

When I try to launch firefox3 I get this error:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 not found, required by "firefox-bin"
```

Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 16, 2011)

That mean that your system miss libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0!
Did you install some pkg From the ports?


----------



## trs79 (Sep 16, 2011)

well as I was installing Firefox (through pkg_add) it looks like it was trying to pull in gtk as a dependancy but I think it got interrupted. I just went into the gtk20 ports directory, then did a `make deinstall` and `make reinstall` now Firefox works


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done! You fix it by your self.


----------

